# Dometic Fridge Spares.



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

I hope someone can help. Our 3 way fridge packed up working on gas last week. I have traced the fault to the gas valve which has two tiny relays built inside it. One of these relays has failed. I cannot seem to find the Dometic web site where i can order spares from, only their sales web site 

Has anyone got the web address for spares so i can order a new valve.

Many Thanks

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve & Ann

Try this link

http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/...offset=0&rgn=United Kingdom&bsn=RV&populate=1


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I think you will find that Dometic only supply dealers with spare parts so you will have to go to your nearest or alternatively give us a call and we will see if we can help you.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

*Spares*

Hi
Can I suggest you try leisurespares.co.uk their based in Boroughbridge, not far from where I live ( I have no connection). They helped me out the week before Christmas by overnighting a spark ignitor to my works address and seemed to know the parts inside out.
Deno


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Many thanks to you all for your help with this problem. I hope to get the part once we are back in the UK.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------

